# Gibbs bottle



## whimsy (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi everybody.  Newbie here.  I am trying to sort through a collection of old bottles, there are about 200-300.   One that I thought was very nice says "gibbs" in a nice script, it is light purplish and tapered from the top.  It looks like it has 12 sides.  

 I know I am going to have to buy a book of some kind, not sure which, as there are coke bottles, prohibition liquor bottles, medicine, ink, milk and all kinds that I have no clue what they were.  I'd post a picture but I left my camera at the office and I am just sooo curious about this one because it's pretty and very different.  I don't know if it was a soda bottle or medicince or something else.  

 Any good place to get some pictures I can look at?  Appreciate the help.  We don't collect, but my husband has been a contractor for 40 years and just saved all these bottles he dug up, he hasn't a clue either, I am left to figure what is what.  

 Thanks

 Eddited to add I don't know if this is the right place to ask this as I have no idea what year this could be.  Sorry if it's not in the right place!


----------



## woody (Mar 12, 2009)

Post pictures here or go to eBay and look up some of the completed auctions to get a good idea of the value of some of your bottles.
 At eBay go to Collectibles and then to Bottles and insulators category and check out the listings for the embossed bottles you have.
 Good luck and welcome to the antique bottle forum.


----------



## cc6pack (Mar 12, 2009)

Margaret

 Don't worry about where you post a question, most folks around here can figure it out.[]

 Post all the pics you want as long as they are under 200kb. You can post the pics directly from your puter, click on the box by "embed pic in post", then the "click here to upload" link and wait for the prompts.  No need right now to buy any books. Below are a few sites to get you started on bottle research, the first one is for common bottles, second is for bottles in general lotta info there, take it a little at a time, last is for the Cokes. Hopefully this will answer a few of your questions, it'll help with the lingo we use around here also. Gotta be able to walk the walk and talk the talk.[]

http://www.antiquebottles.com/common.html

http://www.sha.org/bottle/index.htm

http://www.antiquebottles.com/coke/


----------



## woody (Mar 12, 2009)

For example: Here is a listing for your Gibbs bottle.

http://cgi.ebay.com/GIBBS-DEEP-AMETHYST-PANELED-CATSUP-BOTTLE-HAND-BLOWN_W0QQitemZ190278668009QQihZ009QQcategoryZ893QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## whimsy (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Woody[]

 I am off to get my camera and see what I can find out.  I'll try to post a picture when I get back.  This is fun.  []


----------



## woody (Mar 12, 2009)

Just be careful to not get bit by the "bottle bug".[8D]


----------



## whimsy (Mar 12, 2009)

Woody,

 THAT'S IT!!!!  Thank you so much.  Mine is a very light purple, but otherwise it's the bottle.  Never would have thought of a catsup bottle!  I'll be reading those links too.  I can see I have my work cut out for me!  

 Thank You so much.
 Margaret


----------

